# Bazooka angle



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

So i love my tape teck bazooka (old style) but I have been having a issue with the amount of mud going on the tapes when doing angles. I have switched to using mechanical flusher heads (3" Columbia for taping , 3 1/2 for Finnish) it seems when I use my inside corner roller to roll out the tapes after a few feet when the roller fills up it just starts spitting out mud on to the wall and floor, mostly just on horizontal, my 3" flusher is not a bad cause the roller has tossed most of the extra mud on the floor/wall. In the past I just wipe it off and clean the floor at the end of angle day but was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.

Some things in have tried is thickening up the mud but makes it difficult to roll and flusher head seems to rip the tape more often

Any in put would be great I am a firm user of the bazooka all you super tapers out there your not going to convert me


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How many feet of tape do you get out of a full zook?


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

Hum never really paid attention to it I'll have to keep track of it when I do.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

How much sould I be getting?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Is there a blockage on one side pushing mud to the other side? Are you holding the gun at an angle (slightly low) which would put enough mud on top? Are you using taping mud, not light weight?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I get about 90 feet out of my TT. I run a Blue line roller and a DM 2.5" angle and have little to no slop. I was wondering if the older taper has a larger spool. 
If you are new to using a roller and angle head your problem may just be getting used to learning how to run 'em. Finding the sweet spot and making efforts to keep the mud in the corner.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I get about 90 feet out of my TT. I run a Blue line roller and a DM 2.5" angle and have little to no slop. I was wondering if the older taper has a larger spool.
> If you are new to using a roller and angle head your problem may just be getting used to learning how to run 'em. Finding the sweet spot and making efforts to keep the mud in the corner.


Thats interesting PA, I get just under 80 feet from my Tape Pro (Blue Line) and I use a Tape Pro 75mm (3 inch ) head, I was using the DM 2.5 but I had too much mud.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

I use taping mud but I have it really thin seems to flush out nicer. Mabey I need to try a different bazooka. I am not new to rolling and flushing just trying to improve on my profesinallisum and clenliness on the job. I bought a new Columbia roller and my old can-am had the same deal. But by the sounds of it my bazooka just puts on to much mud if no one else has this problem. 

Mabey I'll try and thicken it up with some soap to make it smooth. Any one had any luck with that? 
Thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The amount of mud is controlled by two things. The gearing ie the ratio governed by the number of teeth on the cogs, and the diameter of the tube. The piston moves a set distance per revolution of the wheels and from memory we discussed this in an old thread and all of the zookas have the same gearing, not sure about tube diameter though.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Very interesting. I run an older style tapetech as well. Being self taught (with much help from this site and Two-Buck) I thought slop on the walls was the trade-off for the speed gained in running tapes. I always wish someone would come up with a roller that had some sort of wiper to gather the excess mud. Didn't realize most don't have the same problem. I flush with 2.5 can-am and that puts a bunch of mud on the floor, walls etc. tried 3" but not quite enough mud in many spots.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Geoff1234 said:


> I use taping mud but I have it really thin seems to flush out nicer. Mabey I need to try a different bazooka. I am not new to rolling and flushing just trying to improve on my profesinallisum and clenliness on the job. I bought a new Columbia roller and my old can-am had the same deal. But by the sounds of it my bazooka just puts on to much mud if no one else has this problem.
> 
> Mabey I'll try and thicken it up with some soap to make it smooth. Any one had any luck with that?
> Thanks


I thought the problem was all of the mud came out of one side of the bazooka. But if the problem is that the bazooka seems to be putting out too much mud for the angle head, that is a different problem. And not a bad one I might add. Mud is a good thing. Lack of it under the tape is a bad thing. Then really all you need to do is properly adjust the crown of your angle head blades to match the mud flow of the bazooka. A very small amount of blade crown goes a long way.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

"Crown of my angle heads" I have never heard that term before not sure what you mean by that. 

Thanks for all the posts it's awsome that skilled trades people are helping each other out!


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

gazman said:


> The amount of mud is controlled by two things. The gearing ie the ratio governed by the number of teeth on the cogs, and the diameter of the tube. The piston moves a set distance per revolution of the wheels and from memory we discussed this in an old thread and all of the zookas have the same gearing, not sure about tube diameter though.


Do you remember what the old thread was titled?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of mud. The shaft the cable winds onto isn't loaded with dry mud is it making the diameter bigger. I've used level 5 old TapeTech and king taper with a 2.5 for taping and usually it's good. Little tailing to clean up but do be careful how hard your shoving the roller and angle head. It doesn't have to be that hard.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Geoff1234 said:


> Do you remember what the old thread was titled?


Not off the top of my head sorry. I did a quick search and couldn't find it, I will have a look later when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I know the problem you having Geoff and the solution but lets give it one more day for ya'll to think about this and chime in with your solutions This is another thread that should be posted in tricks of the trade only available for verified tradesmen :yes:


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

Mudstar said:


> I know the problem you having Geoff and the solution but lets give it one more day for ya'll to think about this and chime in with your solutions This is another thread that should be posted in tricks of the trade only available for verified tradesmen


Well don't dangle the carrot in front of me for too long...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thats interesting PA, I get just under 80 feet from my Tape Pro (Blue Line) and I use a Tape Pro 75mm (3 inch ) head, I was using the DM 2.5 but I had too much mud.


It would be more interesting if it were true Gaz. I get 80 feet too, typo. I need to proofread my posts more. :blush:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Geoff1234 said:


> Well don't dangle the carrot in front of me for too long... http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/biggrin.gif[/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh he will :yes:
> 
> Runny mud, Gravity is slopping it to the lower side of the tape so you have more mud on the bottom angle, Thicken it slightly.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

D A Drywall said:


> I always wish someone would come up with a roller that had some sort of wiper to gather the excess mud.


Funny you should say that DA, ages ago I put a bead of silicone near the edge of my roller and it helped stop the mud from falling down the wall, just make sure the silicons not so thick that it touches the wall.
I tape with a banjo so tend to have extra runny mud which probably contributes to the problem.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Come on guys this is a time sensitive question as it is in the application, hint hint....


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Geoff1234 said:


> "Crown of my angle heads" I have never heard that term before not sure what you mean by that.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts it's awsome that skilled trades people are helping each other out!


The crowning of the blades is the way you properly adjust the blades of the angle head. If you are getting plenty of mud, then the problem is the adjustment of you angle head blades. The fact that you don't even know this makes me wonder that your angle head has never been properly set up.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

Humm interesting... I am new to mechanical flushers I have always just used the tin flushers...so perhaps I am missing something with the mec ones....I bought them new straight out of the box there were no notes where there was adjustment required. If you had time could send me some more info on how you crown your angle heads mabey private message or new thread? 
Thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Columbia tools on u tube have angle head clips on setting the blades dude.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

Awsome ...watched it and I've got a few things to try and I'll set my blades for a little more mud flow, thicken my mud slightly and not push so hard with the roller. Thanks for all the tips greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

This is what I do. 
I roll out tapes after where I started taping just starts to setting up from its mixed state. This is depending on temperature and humidity a time sensitive hint hint. 
This could be one fill or less of the taper on hot dry days 30-60 ft. of tape on the wall or 4 fills over a half a roll 300+ ft. On colder or more humid days. 
I have done 500 ft. on real humid days and still rolling out fine then flush with no voids. Its a all in the timing Geoff


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I get about 90 feet out of my TT. I run a Blue line roller and a DM 2.5" angle and have little to no slop. I was wondering if the older taper has a larger spool.
> If you are new to using a roller and angle head your problem may just be getting used to learning how to run 'em. Finding the sweet spot and making efforts to keep the mud in the corner.


throw away the blueline, believe me, ya just have to rinse every so often


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

oh and did I say throw away the Blueline.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> oh and did I say throw away the Blueline.


No, it's lighter and works better than my others. And I don't have to rinse.
I'm keeping it.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Blueline roller is the kat$ a$$ hands down. Rolls out more angles and with better results period....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Geoff1234 said:


> it seems when I use my inside corner roller to roll out the tapes after a few feet when the roller fills up it just starts spitting out mud on to the wall and floor, mostly just on horizontal, my 3" flusher is not a bad cause the roller has tossed most of the extra mud on the floor/wall. In the past I just wipe it off and clean the floor at the end of angle day but was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.
> 
> Some things in have tried is thickening up the mud but makes it difficult to roll and flusher head seems to rip the tape more often




Exact scenario will change depending on mud thickness. Try rolling lighter at first or slower to get the excess out and then add the pressure. Too much pressure at first with too much speed with runny mud will shoot it down the wall. If done correctly the tape will bed and all the excess mud will be in a stripe on each side for the head. Also, when glazing, the head should be floating. Don't collapse it all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The blue line roller has a lip to catch the spill off, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

fr8train said:


> The blue line roller has a lip to catch the spill off, right?


Yes sir!


----------

